# Looking at an A6...



## Noizy Child (Oct 8, 2008)

posted this in the car purchasing forum and got no responses, hopefully youall can help....
Hey all, I'm looking at an artic white 04 a6 2.7t with the s-line package in automatic form. Is there anything i should know about this car and engine selction. How well does the auto hold up to chipping? Also should this car be avoided. It has about 61k on the dash. Any feedback is appreciated. Thanx


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Looking at an A6... (Noizy Child)*

Stick is always better but tip is fine too. With 61K the timing belt/water pump service will need to be done soon and it is always good to go over the engine at the same time looking for crusty seals and what not. With it being an 04, I assume it is still covered under the stock warranty? Getting an extended warranty to cover the turbos would not be a bad idea. If one goes, you gotta drop engine and tranny to change them so big $. The 2.7TT is the best if you want to mod it and should be a blast to drive. Comfort speed and style, what more could you ask for?


----------



## Noizy Child (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Looking at an A6... (Snowhere)*

Thanx for your input. I'm all about modding it just unsure bout the whole tip idea... either way i will look more into this matter. I'ts def a nice vehicle though. just what i was asking for, v6, quattro, luxury and performance.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Looking at an A6... (Noizy Child)*

Great minds think alike.
















Previous Owner exposed it to slightly higher then average miles, but since I got it, she's seen about 10k in the year I've owned her. Great car so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Also, make friends with an Audi tech that likes to so side work for cheaper then what the dealer charges.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Looking at an A6... (EK20)*

I would say buying a car that is nearly due a timing belt is a much better idea than buying one thats just been done. At least if you get it done yourself you can ensure it's done properly and all the right parts are replaced http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noizy Child (Oct 8, 2008)

two very good points!


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Looking at an A6... (Noizy Child)*

Love the Arctic White http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How much $ are they asking ?


----------



## Noizy Child (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Looking at an A6... (GLS-S4)*

they are asking 16,900


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Looking at an A6... (Noizy Child)*

Do the usual checks to make sure it's not been beaten.
It's a good (awesome) car as long as you accept the maintenance terms http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Looking at an A6... (Noizy Child)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noizy Child* »_they are asking 16,900

Seems like a pretty good price. Any pictures of it?


----------



## Noizy Child (Oct 8, 2008)

http://www.auction123.com/show...false


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Noizy Child)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noizy Child* »_http://www.auction123.com/show...false

If those are the 18's, then it's exactly like mine.


----------

